
Cherokee Web Server - jacquesm
http://www.cherokee-project.com/
======
sharms
I run Cherokee at my company, and have found it fast / secure and rarely do I
ever use the graphical admin.

For reference I have roughly 4000 servers running it at any given time.

------
atambo
It'd be nice if Cherokee had a "Cherokee In Production" section that listed a
couple companies/websites that use Cherokee. Benchmarks are nice but I'd
rather see it in action.

------
mjgoins
Are native Americans simply exempt from the basic courtesy of not being
depicted as ridiculous cartoons?

~~~
Semiapies
Ehn, it's a cartoon, but it's not a caricature - we're not talking a beet-red,
freaky-looking sports mascot, after all.

I'm not sure it's really any worse than using a tribe's name for a project
like Apache or Cherokee in the first place.

~~~
zacharydanger
Does no one remember how Apache got its name? It's "a patchy web server."

~~~
Semiapies
And?

It's not the Patchy web server, it's "Apache". "Patch" or "Patchy" doesn't
evoke "feather".

------
mseebach
Claim-to-fame: a pretty web-admin.

I'd be more interested if it was a pretty web-admin on top of one of the
established web-servers.

~~~
zzzmarcus
To be fair, that and being faster than both nginx and lighthttpd. I don't know
anything about it but to say its only claim to fame is the web admin isn't
quite accurate.

~~~
mahmud
I would like to see some benchmarks, please.

My experience is that Cherokee is a pet httpd for a few devout newbs who find
Apache to heavy on Windows XP, and pretty much nothing else.

Saying it's faster than nginx is a big claim, and I would like to see its
proxying, load-balancing, URL rewriting, and big file serving performance. For
starters.

~~~
audidude
<http://www.cherokee-project.com/benchmarks.html> pretty easy to find them.

~~~
mahmud
Will do another benchmark of my own, but on Windows it had a pretty much
standard, Apache-grade webserver performance.

~~~
audidude
could you try with a higher concurrent client count as well?

~~~
mahmud
ab -n 10000000 -c 1000 is my standard, since we serve ads.

------
simonw
I heard somewhere this is used by chat roulette - would love to know more
about how you'd set up a streaming video / webcam service using Cherokee.

~~~
oomkiller
I'd bet they use Red5 or Flash Media Server for the video streaming features,
last time I checked they were the only game in town.

~~~
psawaya
I'm pretty sure Chatroulette uses Adobe Stratus
(<http://labs.wip3.adobe.com/technologies/stratus/>) for video, which is peer
to peer.

------
ThinkWriteMute
_So, as you can see, Cherokee is the fastest and best designed among the
modern web servers._

How does this statement hold up against YAWS?

